# infuse et serie sur itunes



## Mamat41 (16 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour a tous, je vous explique mon problème. J'ai importé toute ma bibliothèque itunes sur un disque dur externe relier a ma time capsule. mais j'ai un problème avec infuse sur mes appareil IOS (iphone et ipad). Les films sont très bien organiser par infuse mais se n'est pas du tout le cas pour les series, infuse prend chaque épisode pour un film et m'affiche du coup n'importe quoi avec les métadonnées. Je précise que mes séries sont très bien organisé dans itunes. Je n'est pas se problème quand la série n'est pas dans itunes et infuse gère très bien les saisons et les épisodes et je ne comprend pas pourquoi.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gronaldo (18 Septembre 2016)

Hello 

Vérifie le nom des fichiers importé d'iTunes car généralement ils sont du style "01 nom de l'épisode.m4v". 

Dans infuse ils doivent être nommé du style "nom de la série S01E01.m4v" ou .mkv pour qu'il soit reconnu comme une série et non comme un film


----------



## Mamat41 (19 Septembre 2016)

Sa a marché, merci beaucoup t'est un chef^^


----------

